# Twilight



## Minish

Has anyone read this series, by Stephenie Meyer? Please don't spoil me, I've only read the first book. xD

Everyone on MuggleCast were saying people talked about it as if it were the 'next Harry Potter', and everyone was like 'oh whatever' - and then the next episode everyone had read it and were discussing it and made a _site_ for it. So I decided to actually read it it myself~

It is pretty awesome and squeeful, but the second half kind of got a bit suckish - I wasn't expecting Bella and Edward to get together so quickly. Makes me wonder what's going to happen in the next few books. o.o

Aaanyway and there's going to be a film~ It looks like it could be bad, but hopefully it won't be?


----------



## Blaziking the God General

...I'm trying to get a hold of a copy of the first book; either buying it or getting it from the library.


----------



## Timmy

I keep hearing people talk about how awesome it is so I read about it on Wikipedia.

Sorry, not going to bother with this shit. ;-; I just sounds like some generic vampire fanfic but maybe I'm speaking too soon. :I


----------



## Tailsy

It _is_ a generic vampire fanfic. I stopped reading it after the first five chapters because it bored me to tears. I hope she wasn't trying to tell me that Bella/Edward was a healthy relationship. D:


----------



## Blaziking the God General

Hmm, I disagree. I'm on the third chapter and it is easily becoming one of my favorite books.


----------



## Cheetah

A friend recommended it to me, saying it was 'right up my alley.'

It... wasn't.

(And anyways, Discworld's undead are funnier.)


----------



## Ahouji

Err.
I don't like it... the writing style bugs the heck out of me... and, well, it's nothing I haven't seen before in far too many vampire-AU pieces of fanfiction, complete with nobody seeming to realize how unhealthy the relationship is.
And the fans are scary.

... and the _sparkling_. I'm sorry, but _sparkling_...


----------



## Tailsy

Ahouji said:


> Err.
> I don't like it... the writing style bugs the heck out of me... and, well, it's nothing I haven't seen before in far too many vampire-AU pieces of fanfiction, complete with nobody seeming to realize how unhealthy the relationship is.
> And the fans are scary.
> 
> ... and the _sparkling_. I'm sorry, but _sparkling_...


The writing style isn't bad, it's just mediocre (like mine lolo). I was apparently supposed to find Bella witty and amusing but it just didn't work with the dialogue. Argh. D:


----------



## Furretsu

Read the first, don't want to read the rest. Boring series.


----------



## Ivana

The sequels are MUCH better than the first.  While I don't really like the vampires in the series, the werewolves are MUCH better.


----------



## Blaziking the God General

I finished reading Twilight! :D But before I read New Moon, I've got to read my required Summer Reading books, Beowulf and The Hobbit. I have no doubt that they're good, but I don't approve of having to read them while I'm in the middle of the Twilight and Hitchhiker's Guide to the Galaxy series.


----------



## Diz

I like them, everyone at my school likes them, my _mom _likes them and so does my aunt and supposedly everyone at her school to.


----------



## Flora

Blaziking 175 said:


> Beowulf


...Oh God, we had to act it out at a Renaissance fair...my little sister was Beowulf, actually...

Never read Twilight, but am thinking about it.


----------



## Shiny Grimer

Doesn't sound all that exciting, and my friends hate it.
Vampire fiction has never attracted me, so I doubt I'd like this series.


----------



## Vladimir Putin's LJ

Sounds pretty boring, and if it's similar to Harry Potter I feel an even bigger urge to ignore it completely, but I suppose I shouldn't judge.

Almost certainly won't read it , though.


----------



## Minish

It's nothing like Harry Potter. :v

Wow... mixed views. xD
I suppose the book was rather dull, but... I thought perhaps that was the point, like in Corpse Bride? I hoped maybe the vampires' world would be really fun and awesome like the dead world there. :D
But... that's probably not the case.

If the next few books ARE actually good, I might read them...


----------



## opaltiger

> I thought perhaps that was the point, like in Corpse Bride?


... the point was to be dull? that's a great marketing ploy right there


----------



## Arylett Charnoa

It was recommended to me by a friend, but I'm not so sure what to make of it. Doesn't sound like my type of book (I have little interest in vampires), but she insists that I should read it because nobody she knows hates it.

I'll take a glimpse at it perhaps and make up my own mind.


----------



## Grinning Calamity

Frankly, I found this series to be boring... Sorry.


----------



## #1 bro

I read the beginning of the first book, but didn't finish it because it was _really_ starting to bore me, and it seemed stupid. Then I read this, and now I'm glad that I didn't finish it. :|

EDIT: Though Eragon is a hell of a lot worse imo.


----------



## opaltiger

If it being compared to Eragon all over the place wasn't enough, this has proven my decision to stay the hell away from Twilight very, very right:



			
				above link said:
			
		

> No, such a mark of evil would ruin the god-like perfection of Twilight’s vampires. Instead, they glitter in the sun. Glitter.


----------



## Autumn

I read part of the first book. I thought I liked it, and then I found an old topic on here (before the crash) that basically consisted of a bunch of people saying it was too Mary-Sueish (I think that was the term used) and bad, so I realized that it wasn't all that great.

Although I do love the name Forks. :3

Anybody who's read the book and have a very strongly formed opinion (meaning not just "I like it cause... it's likable/the characters are cool/vampires rock/the plot is awesome" or "I hate it cause... it's dull/the characters are Mary Sueish/vampires suck/the plot fails") care to share their views? I want to know if I should try the series again or not...


----------



## Sanctum101

Well i figure it sounds like it was written by someone who spent their teenage years writing vampire fanfiction so i didnt bother. 

Werewolves are cooler than vampires anyways.

Though if you want real vampires there is always the Dresden Files...


----------



## Zora of Termina

Haven't read it, not going to bother after seeing the reviews. But the problem is, people keep recommending it to me left and right, most recently my best friend whom I caught with the book in class (fuck I hate summer school). They say it's up my alley, but I don't buy it.

And the concept of vampires scares the fuck outta me after seeing that documentary in art class before I started a project. No book about them for me thankyewverymuch. ><


----------



## Vladimir Putin's LJ

Just because it's popular or highly reccomended doesn't mean it's good i.e. Harry Potter


----------



## #1 bro

Harry Potter was awesome. D:


----------



## EvilCrazyMonkey

Until this thread I have never heard the books called Mary-Sueish.
Yes, I do like the series. I think I finished all three of the books in a week and a half. :/


----------



## Ambipom

Hey, I like Harry Potter.

This girl I know keeps begging me to read it. She says it's better than Harry Potter, but I doubt it. Especially after reading the review.


----------



## Cheetah

EvilCrazyMonkey said:


> Until this thread I have never heard the books called Mary-Sueish.


- Bella is a new student to a high school, having recently moved from Arizona to Seattle. Despite this, she manages to have really pale skin, fitting in with the 'ivory-skinned-fair-maiden' trope AND the 'transfer student' trope.
- Bella is basically useless, but falls for pretty-boy vampire Edward.
-- Who is initially borderline-abusive to her.
--- And who later becomes a sort of 'vegan vampire' for her.
---- _And_ has the Bishie Sparkle.
- Edward and the rest of the undead Cullens, aside from their need for blood, bear no other resemblance to traditional vampires.
-- It could be a case of Our Vampires Are Different, but more likely a case of Did Not Do the Research.
--- Okay, so _traditional_ traditional vampires were corpses that were exhumed _a la_ the style of Mercy Brown, but in this case I mean traditional as in Bram Stoker.
---- They're immortals, and they're _still_ going to high school?
- The plot is nearly nonexistent, to the point where you can sum it up in less than two sentences. (If you're wordy, that is.)

And that doesn't even cover my personal wtfs with it, like lavender-scented blood. From my experience around deer carcasses, blood does not smell like lavender. Blood smells like salty iron mixed with decaying meat.


----------



## Chimera

I read about halfway through the first book and literally went "... Ew. Why the crap am I reading this?" And then promptly put it down.

... The crazy thing is even my _Dad_ liked it. D: And I'm like "Wtf guys, go read something better."
Why are all the horribly written books becoming horribly popular lately? *coughEragoncough* Are English teachers not doing a proper job anymore or something?

You know what? I think I'll write a vampire novel someday where the vampire is a grotesque, pasty, pathetic loser and a recluse who nobody likes and _does_ have to go out at night to drink human blood but he's so _bad_ at it he nearly starves to death. And the heroine is a crazy girl with horrible fashion sense and takes martial arts classes and blackmails the vampire into being her slave and _does not_ fall in love with him. D: Would that be any better?


----------



## Tailsy

Chimera said:


> I read about halfway through the first book and literally went "... Ew. Why the crap am I reading this?" And then promptly put it down.
> 
> ... The crazy thing is even my _Dad_ liked it. D: And I'm like "Wtf guys, go read something better."
> Why are all the horribly written books becoming horribly popular lately? *coughEragoncough* Are English teachers not doing a proper job anymore or something?
> 
> You know what? I think I'll write a vampire novel someday where the vampire is a grotesque, pasty, pathetic loser and a recluse who nobody likes and _does_ have to go out at night to drink human blood but he's so _bad_ at it he nearly starves to death. And the heroine is a crazy girl with horrible fashion sense and takes martial arts classes and blackmails the vampire into being her slave and _does not_ fall in love with him. D: Would that be any better?


You're trying too hard. It doesn't work.


----------



## Vladimir Putin's LJ

Zeta Reticuli said:


> Harry Potter was awesome. D:





> Renamed Hank Potter and the Magic Rock in the US for the benefit of Americans too dumb to know what the Philosopher's Stone is (not that anyone else does) this is the book that started the whole mess. So there's this 11-year-old kid named Harry Potter who lives with his Aunt and Uncle cause some guy named Voldemort HE WHO MUST NOT BE NAMED (who's basically Hitler) raped Harry's parents with a magic spell; so you already know the protagonist is going to be a whiny, emo bitch. Well, the kid finds out he's a wizard, and then some big, hairy guy named Hagrid takes him to a magic school called Hogwarts which is run by a gay old man named Dumbledore. Harry, despite an upbringing in a cupboard that ought to give him the physique and personality of a Fritzl child, is pukily good at everything at school, befriends a poor kid named Ron and an intellectual jailbait named Hermione, and the three go about doing magical things. Later, Voldemort, acting through an Arab, tries to get a rock with magical powers, but is beaten by three 11-year-old children. Unfortunately, Harry lives and the story continues.


And oh my god the ending is the worst thing ever i hope him and all his dumbass children get colon cancer seriously.


----------



## Furretsu

The ending was awful, but I do like the series as a whole. Rowling isn't much of a writer, but I'll be damned if she's not a great storyteller.


----------



## #1 bro

Er, Vladmir, can you tell me what exactly you disliked about Harry Potter? Because most people that don't like it seem to be in the "oh, it's popular, it must suck" mentality. I'm not saying _you_ are, I'd just like to hear what makes you hate the series so much. :|

(but yes the epilogue sucked)


----------



## Vladimir Putin's LJ

To me, Rowling has an awful writing style, the characters are all horrible and Harry is a walking cliché. Oh, I'm an orphan the serie's noseless villain fucked my parents over and I can't shut up about it, Oh hey look despite being ABUSED FOR YEARS!!!D: I'm incapable of being mean and am annoyingly good all the time, OH HEY GUESS WHAT I LOOK EXACTLY LIKE MY DAD AND I HAVE MY MOTHER'S EYES THANK GOD THE BOOK REPEATS THIS EVERY THREE PAGES, oh hey look I'm like the chosen one of the wizard world or w/ever who cares I'm basically Jesus in British boy form. Also horcrux lolhax
And then his friends aren't much better either, Ron who's supposed to be comedy relief or something only not and has a slut sister Harry gets to bang in the last book and Hermione who gets all emo becaus she's a bastard child or something idk
The plots are very predictable and the villains suck, seriously. Especially since everything's so black/white in Harry Potter except for like Snape but he dies so lol. I mean what's Voldemort's motivation to be a bitch and never goddamn die? He just sort of _is_.
And then you have the random characters who are big meanies to our favourite Mary-Sue and his bumbuddies for no reason other to establish that Draco is an asshole and good on him, I'd probably kick Harry's ass if I went to that school too.
I don't know why but every time I read about anything Harry does and his  Spider-sense and all his bullshit adventures I'm filled with hate. It's one of those books that make me want to punch every character in the throat.
And then in an unrelated note there's the whole DUMBLEDORE IS GAY LOL that Rowling pulled once the series was over. That pissed me off. And all the people saying 'oh she's so brave/nice/whatever'. Give me a break, she can make up anything she likes about the story now that it's finished. And note how she only says this after the book's been published and bought by the major fans, of course, wouldn't want to ruin the chances of diminishing the cash cow's profits. She hides the fact that he's apparently homosexual for the entire series and makes the big reveal when she's safe with her money and castle and other stuff she doesn't deserve.

All-in-all obvious Mary-Sue, badly written, boring, only decent characters all die in the last and second-to-last books in retarded fashion, ending's shit, Harry doesn't die in the end (only for like 5 minutes in which he goes to chill with Dumbledore), F-- wouldn't read ever.


----------



## Spoink89

Twilight is the best book on the planet, or maybe even in the Milky Way. It's a shame that in the third book.... Just kidding. But I didn't like the second book and I'm just in the third book. You'll start to hate Bella in the third book though.:angry:

I agree with Vladimir Putin's LJ. Harry is one undeserving main character. He is a wimp, and deserved to die. But no, he had to come back to life because Dumbeldore loved him or something. And Harry's friends are cooler than him. Heck, Ron's mom is cooler because she actually killed somebody. All in all, Harry sucks.


----------



## Clover

At my old high school, Twilight was a _required reading book_ last summer for *juniors.*

Not kidding.


----------



## Retsu

What? Don't schools value literary quality anymore?


----------



## Ayame

Spoink89 said:


> I agree with Vladimir Putin's LJ. Harry is one undeserving main character. He is a wimp, and deserved to die. But no, he had to come back to life because Dumbeldore loved him or something. And Harry's friends are cooler than him. Heck, Ron's mom is cooler because she actually killed somebody. All in all, Harry sucks.


LOL irony please look at Bella.


----------



## Autumn

How nice. I was going to repost this very topic today.

Anyway... I hates Twilight, as some of you might know. Almost everybody at my school likes it, which makes me just want to squeeze their brains out or something. But no, the problem isn't that they like it - it's what they'll do as fans.

I got to finish reading my school's newspaper today, and there was an article about how Twilight fever is still sweeping the schools even after its presence was acknowledged in my middle school just around a year ago. The paper started with a plain old summary of the books - boring - and then went on to explore the fandom.

And apparently, fans go to Forks in hopes of seeing vampires and werewolves. What the hell.

Yesterday I saw a girl in my class wearing an Edward shirt (an Edward _shirt_), and she was talking about the movie to her friend, so I muttered like I always do at signs of obsessed Twilight fans, "I hate Twilight."

"You hate Twilight?! Really?! Why? I've never heard of someone hating Twilight before."
"Well, it's boring..."
"That's not possible!"
"... the characters have no personality..."
"You obviously haven't read New Moon or Eclipse yet."
*shrug*
"Exactly!"

Class started then, though.

But today at lunch, I went to go sit with the group of girls that I only sit with because they invited me over. I don't like them too much, actually, but I have nothing better to do. So today I asked if they liked Twilight, and all three said yes.

"Well, _I_ don't."
One girl: "Well, then you're an idiot. Talk to the hand."
Another: "Why?"
Me: "It's boring, the plot's bad, the characters are flat..."
The third: *exasperated* "For every good series there always has to be _someone_ that hates it..." (or something to that effect)
Me: "They're bad books."
Third girl: "Well, you don't know what you're talking about."
Me: "Good for me." And then I left and literally headdesked on a picnic table.

I hate America. I also hate being called an idiot. ;~;


----------



## Zora of Termina

And I'm STILL being nagged about it at school. And what's worse, the only girl in there that I thought had an OUNCE of literary taste is reading it now. I swear, being told to "omg go read it" makes me want to stab small children in the face. 

I read the first chapter out of a friend's copy and absolutely hated it. I told them that.

Me: ...what the fuck is this crap?
Friend: You don't like it?
Me: Fuck no. This is awful.
Friend: I thought you had taste.
Me: And I thought jiL had taste but you corrupted her. Reviews on the internet say it's awful and after reading that... _atrocity,_ I can't help but agree.
Friend: What does the internet know?
Me: *shows her this thread*
Friend: ...What do they know?
Me: *facepalm*


...At least Paige still has an ounce of sense. D:


----------



## Shiny Grimer

I don't understand how people can get so very offended when someone tells them something is bad.
My friend disses the brave little toaster whenever I mention simply because it involves appliances, but I don't say "lol you has no taste". Well ok, I do, but I don't take it to heart and cry at night.

Also, who still says "Talk to the hand"?


----------



## ___urnamz2longfixit___

I heard about it from my friends. They were raving about it. That was enough to make me pledge never to read it.


----------



## Ramsie

I read the first two in eighth grade and thought they were decent, but very boring. I still have the first two in my posession, but I never read them. Every so often I try to read Twilight and I put it down less than 100 pages into it. Usually about the time Edward and Bella get together.

And I am not looking forward to the movie because it looks like it'll be bad and I've been mad at the movie since I saw the picture of Bella kissing Edward while she was listening to her Ipod. For some reason that angered me to no end.


----------



## opaltiger

> And I am not looking forward to the movie because it looks like it'll be bad and I've been mad at the movie since I saw the picture of Bella kissing Edward while she was listening to her Ipod. For some reason that angered me to no end.


Robert Pattinson (edward) has the greatest attitude ever:



> "When you read the book," says Pattinson, looking appropriately pallid and interesting even without makeup, "it's like, 'Edward Cullen was so beautiful I creamed myself.' I mean, every line is like that. He's the most ridiculous person who's so amazing at everything. I think a lot of actors tried to play that aspect. I just couldn't do that. And the more I read the script, the more I hated this guy, so that's how I played him, as a manic-depressive who hates himself. Plus, he's a 108-year-old virgin so he's obviously got some issues there."


it is so clear he's doing it for the money 8)


----------



## Tailsy

Robert Pattinson is hilarious, he looks permanently stoned. He's amazing. xD


----------



## Aenrhien

I read the first chapter at the library and had to put it back on the shelf in disgust. :| Which is apparently quite the accomplishment, seeing as I continue to stomach that absolute garbage that Laurell K. Hamilton puts out on a biannual basis. YA fiction is supposed to be crappy, yes, but good grief.

Side note to Twilight fandom: Stop assuming that I'm talking about your sparkly, fang-faced freak every time I refer to this Edward. Mine is much more entertaining to read about than yours, please fall in line with LKH's troos now so those of us with taste in books can incinerate you and make s'mores over your burning corpses. ^.^


----------



## Autumn

I managed to get ahold of a copy of Twilight for a short time today and managed to read a portion of the first chapter.

_Blech._ Boring, the action happens too fast and yet it _still_ manages to be boring, a little cliché, Bella doesn't have much characterization, and the writing is a little messier and choppier than I'm used to. Ew. No way am I reading that again.


----------



## Fracturesque

I read Twilight in some parts. I read profile of author more in website belonging to her. She talked big on what Bella wore and beauty and things. It was cosmetics, like all that matters is face. The first book all I tried and it was very difficult to read well.

Harry Potter books are much better because the people in them have purpose and emotion.


----------



## Lady Grimdour

It's a glorified fanfic.

Bella just _screams_ Mary Sue, Edward's apparently a shiny, non-photosensitive vampire who *doesn't suck blood* and the whole setup is a mindwiped fangirl's attempt at making money.

At least Rowling managed to make Harry seem human while having every single Mary Sue attribute stuck on him.


----------



## Autumn

Grimdour The Desecrater said:


> Bella just _screams_ Mary Sue, Edward's apparently a shiny, non-photosensitive vampire who *doesn't suck blood* and the whole setup is a mindwiped fangirl's attempt at making money.


No, Edward sucks blood. The blood of mountain lions. Because _of course_ he has to suck blood or else he's not a vampire, yet Meyer wanted to get around the obvious flaw in that Edward would want to suck Bella's blood and thus made him suck non-human blood. Even more perfect, if you ask me.


----------



## Vladimir Putin's LJ

Edward sucking mountain lion blood makes him a tremendous douchebag.
Mountain lion blood.
_Mountain lion blood._ Mountain lions are on the 'near threatened' list too wtf.
Fuck Twilight and fuck Twilight's author.



> Robert Pattinson (edward) has the greatest attitude ever:


Hahaha, he owns.


----------



## spaekle

I've never read a Twilight series book in its entirety, but I have read several passages. It seems to be basically one of those stupid vampire stories on Quizilla without the chatspeak. :[ All of the little scene underclassmen at my school love it. This one girl who sits next to me in Computer Science some days keeps getting on Stephenie Meyer's website and reading PDF's of the story. It's kind of all over the place.

I don't really go out of my way to confront these people about it, though. I guess it's at least good that they're reading _something_ in a society where books are rapidly becoming just an annoying thing you have to read for English class, but I do wish it were something that didn't suck so much. :\


----------



## Ayame

Twilight fans (the 'hardcore' type- I'm not dissing every single fan out there) that I meet are seriously weird.
It's a fandom I would not touch with a ten foot pole, except I do, sometimes, horribly, when I groan at them for invading the Internet.
They're either convinced that Edward is going to marry them (they incorporate this in their screen name) or they just have issues.  Look, I know about being an incurable fangirl.  I was highly obsessed with Sasuke a while back.  He was just that awesome to me.  His very presence made me SQUEE, but I never, ever wanted to be his girlfriend or wife or claimed to be.
Unlike some of my friends.  -_-
A lot of fans claim to be vampires (and we have a few not really!werewolves a la Meyer).
I mean, her werewolves are technically werewolves for lack of a better word, but not really. 
And her setting for nearly all of the werewolves makes these people's claims even more ridiculous.
I always tell that that I'm a unicorn after that.
They roll their eyes and scoff.
:D


----------



## Crazy Linoone

I don't like Twilight. Period. And everyone's already stated my reasons, so...

The books basically go like this:
Blah blah vampires blah werewolves blah blah mary sue blah happily ever after. The end. 

I'll probably get bashed by Twilight fangirls now. 



			
				MidnightSaboteur said:
			
		

> At my old high school, Twilight was a required reading book last summer for juniors.


Oh god. This is ridiculous. Americans... Nothing much I can say. 



Vladimir Putin's LJ said:


> Edward sucking mountain lion blood makes him a tremendous douchebag.
> Mountain lion blood.
> _Mountain lion blood._ Mountain lions are on the 'near threatened' list too wtf.
> Fuck Twilight and fuck Twilight's author.


I agree. Completely.


----------



## EmeraldLeafBlade

I've never read it. But it's like a friggin' fad at my school. EVERYBODY'S reading it orb one of the sequels. That's probably why I haven't tried it. xP Well, that and because I've heard about as many positive things about it as Eragon.


----------



## Autumn

... okay, so Wolfheart claimed today that the Twilight series was just as good as Warriors and that Warriors had no character development. And then I told her that I read Twilight and it sucked, but she claimed that I read it it with prejudice and this couldn't form an opinion on it. o.o Anyone who's read both Warriors and Twilight have anything to say on this? (I am honestly no good at rating things or anything of the sort. Dx)


----------



## Keltena

When I first picked it up and read it, I thought it was pretty silly and not very good, but still amusing to read.

After a year and a half of obsession over the books from everyone at my school, particularly my close friend's incessant fangirling of Edward, I hate the series to the point where I want to scream if anyone so much as mentions them. _They don't deserve the attention_, you idiots.


----------



## EvilCrazyMonkey

Breaking Dawn sucked.
I see the Mary-Sueness now.


----------



## Zora of Termina

*facepalm*

My teacher.

They've corrupted my teacher.

She wrote me up for badmouthing it.

Which it so wholly deserves.

HALP


----------



## spaekle

She _wrote you up_ for saying you didn't like a book? 

I'm... pretty sure she's not supposed to be allowed to do that. :|


----------



## Zora of Termina

Yes. She wrote me up for saying I didn't like a book. Then tried to convert me. When are they gonna get it...?

I bet if I still had Lorine as a teacher this wouldn't be a problem. At least she has taste. >>


----------



## Blaziking the God General

Zora, that is absolutely cruel of your teacher.

I read the series. I don't think it is a revolution in literature as we know it, though. It's okay, but there are definately better and more interesting books out there.


----------



## see ya

Haven't read it yet, but dear God...sparkling vampires. Sparkling FUCKING vampires. There is nothing about that that doesn't just scream "Bizarrely Successful Sue-fic". It might be fun to read just to see how bad it is. 

And I liked Harry Potter, because at least Harry was, in my opinion, written well enough to not seem like a total Mary Sue, despite having pretty much every trait of one.


----------



## opaltiger

Zora of Termina said:


> Yes. She wrote me up for saying I didn't like a book. Then tried to convert me. When are they gonna get it...?
> 
> I bet if I still had Lorine as a teacher this wouldn't be a problem. At least she has taste. >>


Complain to the administration! _Fight the oppression!_


----------



## Minish

Wow, people still post in this thread. XD

I've read the second book now, which on its own is much better than the first. It doesn't deserve most of the crap it gets, but it DEFINITELY doesn't deserve all the positive attention and fans and all that either. They're okay, they aren't bad, but they aren't masterpieces and there are still some pretty glaring problems.

I do like the way Meyer handled the obligatory werewolves though~ The vampires all kinda get on my nerves though. Except Alice. She is awesome. 8D


----------



## Dragon_night

Neh, I like it.

Although, I don't know why, even though its generic and not my usual read. 

Then again, this is one of those things that most people either hate it with much intensity, or love it to death. I usually end up like those kind of things <.<;;

Most of the stuff about mary-su-ness is pretty much true though. And Bella is kind of getting on my nerves now that I'm half-way through Eclipse. I mean, no one can be _that_ selfless. She need to think about her own safety, not the safety of immortal vampires/werewolves who most likely won't die D<

I'm sure if I shanked one of the werewolves, they'd live.

Hehe, that's a nice thought.

Oh, and I keep getting weird looks from people when I'm reading the books on the bus or in class. Apparently, according to some random girl who talked on me on the bus about how great the series was, I'm the second boy she's seen reading and liking it :P


----------



## Blaziking the God General

Dragon_night said:


> Neh, I like it.
> 
> Although, I don't know why, even though its generic and not my usual read.
> 
> Then again, this is one of those things that most people either hate it with much intensity, or love it to death. I usually end up like those kind of things <.<;;
> 
> Most of the stuff about mary-su-ness is pretty much true though. And Bella is kind of getting on my nerves now that I'm half-way through Eclipse. I mean, no one can be _that_ selfless. She need to think about her own safety, not the safety of immortal vampires/werewolves who most likely won't die D<
> 
> I'm sure if I shanked one of the werewolves, they'd live.
> 
> Hehe, that's a nice thought.
> 
> Oh, and I keep getting weird looks from people when I'm reading the books on the bus or in class. Apparently, according to some random girl who talked on me on the bus about how great the series was, I'm the second boy she's seen reading and liking it :P


^This. I feel so awkward reading the book in class, for not only am I the only person in my school who has read the books, never the less LIKES them, but I'm a guy.

So I hide the cover behind a binder.


----------



## Zora of Termina

opaltiger said:


> Complain to the administration! _Fight the oppression!_


I think I will. At least before the administration gets it shoved in their faces too.

At least she wasn't reading it today that I could see. ><


----------



## Blaziking the God General

Zora, you should start up a rebellion.

No, you should start a riot!

...

It would be mildly funny.


----------



## Crazy Linoone

That would be mildly funny. Gather all your minions! Fight for your freedom! 

You know, I laughed so hard when 



Spoiler: ?



Bella punched Jacob in the face and broke her hand.


----------



## OrangeAipom

Now that the movie came out, I've found out that students at my school have read the book. I'm not sure what to think about that.

I've read the first chapter. It's not that interesting, but I haven't checked out the book from the library yet, so I can't read the rest to see if it's as bad/good as people say.


----------



## Blaziking the God General

I may see the movie in theaters, but I'm not going to go to the theaters to see it for another few weeks if I do. I don't want to be stuck in a theater with a bunch of over obsessive fan-girls of the series.

Lol, funny story. My friend was at school today, and at the end of school, every other girl in her class climbed into a bus and took off to see Twilight on the opening day. My friend was the only girl in the class for the afternoon.

True story.

As much as the movie may possibly fail, its soundtrack is made of awesomeness.


----------



## Arylett Charnoa

I think it's okay, hmm.

But I tend not to get too enthusiastic about much. Especially not series. I don't really fangirl anything, so yeah. I don't really get why it's such a big deal, but I don't hate it. I just think it's okay. I'm just like: "Oh... Twilight... yeah? It's fine... yeah." I've only read half of the first book and still haven't gotten past it. Why? Because I'm lazy. Uh-huh. Everyone's pressuring me to read it faster, but I take my damn time.

In other words, I mildly like it. Mildly. I'm probably incapable of fangirling anything, as I've said.

Though I don't like how Edward is so controlling and Bella so helpless. This I do find annoying. But I don't hate it intensely, nor do I fangirl squee over it. Overall, it is decent. Not the best, not the worst. Just decent.

Movie? Oh right, that. That that EVERY SINGLE PERSON IN MY SCHOOL is talking about. Well umm... I don't really care if I see it or not, to be honest.


----------



## Retsu

Can't wait to see the movie. Hoping to do so this weekend sometime.


----------



## Involuntary Twitch

Just saw the movie and it was amazing. =D Like soooo totally girlfriend! But that's the way to do it: you get together with all your little friends and go out in a squealing horde of fangirls and complaining guyfriends and giggle your head off.

And through the movie, we successfully managed to convert my friend Regi into a Twilight fan. This is a 170-pound football player guy, and he's going to show up at school next week reading Twilight. Victory is ours.


----------



## Vladimir Putin's LJ

I'm just reading this to get an impression of what the book's like.
I'm sort of thinking about getting it to see how bad it is exactly but I don't want to waste money on something like this. whattodowhattodo


----------



## Retsu

Vladimir Putin's LJ said:


> I'm just reading this to get an impression of what the book's like.
> I'm sort of thinking about getting it to see how bad it is exactly but I don't want to waste money on something like this. whattodowhattodo


Torrent it? That's how I get most of my books.


----------



## Murkrowfeather

I counted around 30 different girls wearing Twilight junk on Friday... I'm a little creeped out.

 No. I don't like Twilight. Sparkly Steak-Sauce Head (Edward Cullen) just irritates me to an extreme.


----------



## Blaziking the God General

So I gave in and went to see Twilight.

I have to say, it was pretty well done. I was impressed.


----------



## ZimD

From what I've heard about it, it sounds like a cheesy soap opera with vampires, and there's no way in hell I'm reading it, unless I decide to read it just to see how bad it is.


----------



## Retsu

Zim Del Invasor said:


> From what I've heard about it


Best way to form a valid opinion.


----------



## EvilCrazyMonkey

People hate it because Edward is a Gary-Stu. He is not a Gary-Stu; he is as controlling as all hell.

And regarding the movie, they casted someone ugly for Edward. :(
Also that link Vlad posted is hilarious.


----------



## Autumn

If I went into a room full of Twilight obsessies and announced that I hated Twilight, how many times do you think I'd get mauled?

My friend suggested "once for every page in the series times the number of girls in the room".


----------



## EvilCrazyMonkey

Leafpool said:


> My friend suggested "once for every page in the series times the number of girls in the room".


I say square that.

Honestly, I like the books but cannot stand it when people become intolerant of the other side, e.g. a fangirl pitching fits because other people don't like Edward or a Twilight-hater stating that all the characters are mary-sues and that fangirls of the series are incredibly stupid.


----------



## Autumn

It's not so much that they like the books so much as it is that if they come across somebody that doesn't, that person is obviously a freak of nature, mentally insane, or whatever other explanation they can come up with. Most of the girls at my school would maul me if they found out I hated Twilight. A claim was made that "I don't know what I'm talking about" when I told one girl that I didn't like Twilight, and there was another girl that acted really surprised when I said I hated the series.


----------



## ZimD

Retsu said:


> Best way to form a valid opinion.


If my sister, all of my friends that have read any of it, and every review that I've read say that a book is bad, and if the plot isn't anything I'd be even remotely interested in, I'm not going to read it.


----------



## Retsu

Leafpool said:


> If I went into a room full of Twilight obsessies and announced that I hated Twilight, how many times do you think I'd get mauled?


I'd maul you for being an asshole. I'm not the world's biggest Twilight fan but there's seriously no need to be such a dick. Let people enjoy their garbage vampire romance novel if they want to.

Now, if one of them claimed it was brilliantly written or something along those lines, and you wanted to politely disagree, that'd be another story...


----------



## Dannichu

I've somehow managed to avoid the Twilight phenomenon; I blame it on living in an environment filled entirely with people aged 18+ who are too busy to read kid's fiction and it not being as big in the UK as the US, but from what I've read and heard, it's disturbing how many people think the book tells a good story when it seems the cental storyline is little more than abusive relationship. 
The funny thing here being that nobody'd let thier 12-year-old kid read a book if the main male physically and sexually abused his girlfriend, but because it's all emotional, it's fine and dandy. 

I really want to read the books now so I can actually form an informed opinion, but I don't have a lot of spare time and don't really want to waste on anti-feminist garbage like Twilight.


----------



## Shiny Grimer

Honestly, I'm sick of this series. Everyday, somebody mentions it.
Every
single
day.

Almost everyone in my class is obsessed with the book. "OMG isn't edward SO hot?"
"I'd sleep with a vampire!"
"The other vampires are fake - Edward is a REAL vampire!"

It's very creepy.


----------



## Renteura

[QUOTE="everyone on iscribble (:P)]Twilight is overrated[/QUOTE]


----------



## Autumn

Retsu said:


> I'd maul you for being an asshole. I'm not the world's biggest Twilight fan but there's seriously no need to be such a dick. Let people enjoy their garbage vampire romance novel if they want to.


... I never said I was ever going to...


----------



## Vladimir Putin's LJ

tbh if this was a book where the author could write worth shit and didn't try to pass off this abusive relationship as tru luv I'd probably read it properly.


----------



## OrangeAipom

Leafpool said:


> ... I never said I was ever going to...


Then don't.


----------



## turbler

i've been mobbed by fangirlies since friday... fortunately not everyone I know is a fangirl... altought the fangirliest of them all wants to be like a vampire/witch/wiccan crossbreed(that's what she says... and i can't understand a word...) and is incredibly violent as well as tempermental *runs*


----------



## Ayame

I'll say what I like about it.
It has a quality of addictiveness and appeals to many females.  Bella Swan is a character that you can identify with.  It has a lot of intrigue in some places.
The writer seems like a nice woman and her writing has some potential when not absolute crap.


----------



## Jason-Kun

For those wanting to read it but not wanting to pay, Scribd is your friend.


----------



## Retsu

Or any torrent tracker at all.


----------



## Minish

Dannichu said:


> I've somehow managed to avoid the Twilight phenomenon; I blame it on living in an environment filled entirely with people aged 18+ who are too busy to read kid's fiction and it not being as big in the UK as the US, but from what I've read and heard, it's disturbing how many people think the book tells a good story when it seems the cental storyline is little more than abusive relationship.
> The funny thing here being that nobody'd let thier 12-year-old kid read a book if the main male physically and sexually abused his girlfriend, but because it's all emotional, it's fine and dandy.
> 
> I really want to read the books now so I can actually form an informed opinion, but I don't have a lot of spare time and don't really want to waste on anti-feminist garbage like Twilight.


I don't really feel Edward physically and sexually abused his girlfriend, to be honest. The main storyline really isn't an abusive relationship. XD The first time they have sex, and Bella is bruised (but not actually in pain whatsoever for some reason) Edward pretty much blows his top and refuses to do it again. But Bella manages to persuade him because they'll know how to handle it better again. ...And now that I write it that sounds so hilarious, but still. XD

A lot of people are under the impression that because the main character is a girl and the love interest is male and a vampire, and the male basically rules the relationship, that it's anti-feminist and really sexist - and I don't think that's the case personally. The books were alright; there's better stuff to read but it does fulfil its purpose of getting some fourteen year old girls to read who probably haven't picked up a book since primary school and actually enjoy it. Edward really _isn't_ a Gary-Stu at all; he is really controlling. Which makes people hate him for that, but seriously, characters should have flaws, characters shouldn't have flaws, make up your bloody minds... The protagonist _is_ the weakest character in the books, and she annoys me quite a lot, but I don't think she's a Mary-Sue herself.



Jason-Kun said:


> For those wanting to read it but not wanting to pay, Scribd is your friend.


So is the library?


----------



## opaltiger

This, although lengthy, is an excellent explanation of a lot of what I don't like about Twilight (Cirrus, there is a lot about the sexist aspect, too, if you're interested).


----------



## ignore_this_acct

I realy want to see the movie, Its one of the best books I've ever read.


----------



## Vladimir Putin's LJ

You haven't read many books, then.


----------



## Ayame

Vladimir Putin's LJ said:


> You haven't read many books, then.


You hit it on the head.  Many people who like Twilight tend not to read...

Also, when I say it's unrealistic (like characters and such) they write it off with "It's fiction!" which shows a total ignorance of- well, what defines fiction!  

I wasn't referring to fantasy elements (which Meyer, by the way, tries to write off with science that doesn't WORK), but the fact that the characters aren't believable.

I mean I'm not a huge science nerd, but I know enough to know that Meyer shouldn't have tried to explain vampires in plausible ways because her explanation doesn't work so well.  At first I allowed my imagination to stretch and allow it because it was fiction, but it got rather bad.  Something I read online goes in-depth about the science and though that definitely DOES NOT ruin the series, it just makes it a little more laughable.

Also, the things the vampires "developed" to be a "perfect predator" don't make sense because, um, vampires can't develop anything as they can't reproduce.  And it's also VERY HARD to kill ANY off...
I suppose turning someone else COULD be akin to reproduction and transmit traits, but this doesn't seem to be looked at. :(

Also, I love Robert Pattinson and want to have his babies.  That one interview where he gave his opinion of Edward made me love him so much- he recognizes all the things that make Edward annoying and perfect and then gives a new spin on it that is amazing.  Dunno how he actually acted in the film, but he was awesome about it.


----------



## Vladimir Putin's LJ

What I find weird is how Edward managed to impregnate Bella. His thing is that he has no bodily fluids (blood, etc) so how did he manage to input his satanic spawn into his wife? Did he manage to kick his prostate into overdrive? Does he have special vampire sperm? This is one of the many things that really got on my tits about this series.


----------



## Ayame

Vladimir Putin's LJ said:


> What I find weird is how Edward managed to impregnate Bella. His thing is that he has no bodily fluids (blood, etc) so how did he manage to input his satanic spawn into his wife? Did he manage to kick his prostate into overdrive? Does he have special vampire sperm? This is one of the many things that really got on my tits about this series.


He had special bodily fluids/vampire sperm, unless I was misinformed.  It was like crystallized and he somehow managed to retain it for a hundred cold years in some miraculously not-dead state.
He wasn't supposed to be able to impregnate her before, but that got waved away somehow.


----------



## opaltiger

No, no, I'm sure that's why it was a creepy mutant vampire baby thing.


----------



## OrangeAipom

Cirrus said:


> So is the library?


Plus it's not illegal and all.



Ayame said:


> but that got waved away somehow.


Who the hell edits these books?


----------



## Vladimir Putin's LJ

opaltiger said:


> No, no, I'm sure that's why it was a creepy mutant vampire baby thing.


...with mind-projection powers. It tells the weird Native American werewolf dude it loves him and he falls in love with a small baby.
The baby marries him when she's six, because vampires grow like super fast and she has the body of an 18-year-old.

Seriously.


----------



## Crazy Linoone

Whoa. 

Glad that I didn't read that new book.


----------



## opaltiger

Vladimir Putin's LJ said:


> ...with mind-projection powers. It tells the weird Native American werewolf dude it loves him and he falls in love with a small baby.
> The baby marries him when she's six, because vampires grow like super fast and she has the body of an 18-year-old.
> 
> Seriously.


Okay wait are you serious about the last bit? I am only informed up till the end of book four, and even there it gets hazy.


----------



## Ivy Newton

I've read it. It's not great, but it's not horrible either. I don't feel terribly inclined to see the movie/finish the series, but I don't mind it.

What annoys me is the insane fangirlism. And, for that matter, the insane trashing of it too. Feel free to have your opinions, but don't smother others with them.


----------



## Vladimir Putin's LJ

opaltiger said:


> Okay wait are you serious about the last bit? I am only informed up till the end of book four, and even there it gets hazy.


I am completely serious.


----------



## Shiny Grimer

My school is full of girls who want to sleep with Edward and fall in love with a vampire.

Yeah.


----------



## opaltiger

Vladimir Putin's LJ said:


> I am completely serious.


So... vampires reach physical maturity really quickly, then don't age for hundreds of years? This strikes me as a device to maximise nubility.


----------



## Dewgong

It wasn't really that bad, but the person who played the main girl sucked. :(

And Edward was ugly.


----------



## Dragon

Apparently Edward is sexy and crap in the books, but in the movie trailers... He's just fugly. At school, everyone's like, a freaking fangirl, you can't go down the hall without hearing how sexy Edward is.

I read the books, Breaking Dawn is fail. EPIC fail.

The movie's not that good, I hear. I'll keep my free movie pass for another few years, so I can see some other crap.


----------



## opaltiger

It's funny, Robert Pattinson is pretty attractive normally. Just not as Edward.


----------



## Ramsie

opaltiger said:


> It's funny, Robert Pattinson is pretty attractive normally. Just not as Edward.


That is exactly what I thought when I saw him. I like Robert Pattinson, just not as Edward. 

I read (actually I kind of skimmed) the first two books a couple years ago and I wasn't interested enough to keep reading. I saw the movie not to long ago and it was all right. Nothing to write home about, but it had its moments.


----------



## Vladimir Putin's LJ

I saw an interview of the girl who plays Bella on Letterman and christ is she dumb.


----------



## opaltiger

Vladimir Putin's LJ said:


> I saw an interview of the girl who plays Bella on Letterman and christ is she dumb.


Give her a chance; apparently she absolutely hates interviews. Maybe she should try the "see how much you can criticise the books until the fans start hating you" tactic.

Anyway, I watched the movie yesterday out of morbid curiosity. I will say this: I have never read the book (only excerpts; they were horrible enough) but I think I can say with a fair deal of certainty that the movie is better. It is mediocre, sure, but mediocre is rather an improvement oh-god-what.


----------



## Almost Eric

I'm sorely tempted to take my BFF to see the movie this Christmas. Just to see what some of this fucking hype is about. 

I'd read the books too just to know my facts incase I meet any dumb fans (plus train-wreck syndrome ;D) but ... Jesus Christ, no way am I spending money on them or getting them out from the library. Embarrassing much?! ;///;

Despite how sure I am that I'll dislike the movie and the book ... I'm almost afraid if I see the movie I'll _like_ it. Even just a tiny bit.. D:


----------



## Vladimir Putin's LJ

I'm slowly reading through it and even though I'm only on like page ten I'm starting to see where all this negative criticism comes from.
Bella is such a whiny bitch uggh. I feel sorry for her dad.


----------



## xkze

edward doesn't even suck any blood :( what kind of self-respecting vampire doesn't suck any blood :(

the sparklyboy thing bugs the hell out of me too
Count Orlok didn't sparkle

if Twilight was about a budding romance between _Count Orlok_ and a teenage girl, maybe I'd have liked it more


----------



## see ya

Felt this was appropriate...


----------



## opaltiger

Skymin said:


> Felt this was appropriate...


<3

These are all very relevant, too. Plus Cleolinda is amazing.

eta:

So, guys. You know how some people were calling Twilight "the next Harry Potter!" and so on? I give you Exhibit A: a screenshot of the amazon.com bestselling books page, a) a day before _Breaking Dawn_ came out and b) twelve hours after _The Tales of Beedle the Bard_ became available for pre-order _with no previous announcements or advertisements about it_:







Why, yes! The one hundred dollar special edition of _The Tales of Beedle the Bard_ _did_ sell more copies in twelve hours than _Breaking Dawn_ did in the entire time it was available for pre-order. Seriously, this should go in the dictionary under 'owned'.


----------



## Retsu

So books are only good if they're the top seller? :P


----------



## Dannichu

Dannichu said:
			
		

> The funny thing here being that nobody'd let their 12-year-old kid read a book if the main male physically and sexually abused his girlfriend, but because it's all emotional, it's fine and dandy.





Cirrus said:


> I don't really feel Edward physically and sexually abused his girlfriend, to be honest. The main storyline really isn't an abusive relationship. XD The first time they have sex, and Bella is bruised (but not actually in pain whatsoever for some reason) Edward pretty much blows his top and refuses to do it again. But Bella manages to persuade him because they'll know how to handle it better again. ...And now that I write it that sounds so hilarious, but still. XD


Oh, Cirrus, _read _my posts ): 

It's _not _physical abuse, and that's my point. Because he doesn't hit her and rape her and things, people think the relationship _isn't _abusive, and it's scary how many people can't realize this. But it really, truly is. Many of the things Edward does are manipulative and controlling, which is the textbook definition of emotional abuse. 

Here we go: 







The above image consists of a passage from Jennifer Valenti's Brilliant Book "Full Frontal Feminism" pages 73-74, from Chapter Four entitled "The Blame (And Shame) Game."

She is discussing the tell-tale signs of an abusive partner and the ways they can abuse their partners even if they never lay a hand on them.

(from here)

In the absence of anything else sexist in the books (and there are plenty of other examples, like Bella doing all the chores in the house, the males in pretty much every relationship in the book dominating their female partners, etc.), I'd say they were absolutely terrible just for this. I'm not into book burning or what have you, but it's appalling how many teenage girls "want a boyfriend just like Edward!", and young girls are growing up with a book that teaches them to be subservient and allow - possibly even _want _- abuse of this degree on themselves and hold Bella as some kind of role model.

I say we make all the kids watch Buffy if they want a decent vampire-themed storyline :/


----------



## xkze

> I say we make all the kids watch Buffy if they want a decent vampire-themed storyline :/


I still say we make them watch Nosferatu.


----------



## King Clam

I still say we make people watch Buffy and then read Twilight if they want a surgery-free lobotomy.

Whatever happened to GOOD vampires novels, you know? Dracula, I Am Legend, Salem's Lot. The good shit! Hell, the concept of a benign vampire isn't even very original if you read I Am Legend. :|


----------



## opaltiger

Retsu said:


> So books are only good if they're the top seller? :P


I never said anything about quality. I thought it was quite clear I was talking about popularity, since comparing things to Harry Potter generally brings to mind the books' immense popularity.


----------



## Shiny Grimer

From what I understand, the movie is better than the book because Robert Pattison makes Edward seem like an actual character. I should probably check it out; one of the conveniences of movies is that I can get the gist of a book that I dislike in 2 hours rather than a week (I read books I don't like rather slowly).


----------



## Cheetah

Xikaze said:


> I still say we make them watch Nosferatu.


Personally, I'd have said Hellsing. Mostly because, even for all its over-the-top-ness, it's far closer to the vampire mythos than Twilight will ever be. That and Walter is a badass. :D;;

But yeah. Tried reading Twilight, got bored, set it down, picked up Hogfather and never looked back.


----------



## Vladimir Putin's LJ

... said:


> From what I understand, the movie is better than the book because Robert Pattison makes Edward seem like an actual character. I should probably check it out; one of the conveniences of movies is that I can get the gist of a book that I dislike in 2 hours rather than a week (I read books I don't like rather slowly).


yeah, that's because robert pattison hates edward just as much as any other normal person would.
he trolled the hell out of stephanie meyer too by leaking Morning Sun onto the internet.


----------



## geobz

The other day in my Spanish class, where girls outnumber the guys 24 to 6, 90% of the girls, which included my teacher:(, talked about the book for 10 minutes before we actually started the class. I actually did hit my head on my desk a few times.


----------



## Vladimir Putin's LJ

this is a pretty cool summary.

Also, in case you thought the horrible spawn story of the last novel couldn't get worse, Edward has to give Bella a cesarean with his teeth.


_His teeth._

Obviously Bella couldn't get an abortion because Meyer's a Mormon but that's all kind of fucked up. Not counting the creepy paedo moments and the abuse and the impossibly retarded storyline uunnhgg some people are going to grow up on this book like harry potter, you know. and i'd rather have a whiny bitch than a whiny bitch with fucked up morals.


----------



## OrangeAipom

That is a nice drawing.

EDIT: This is an evil post.


----------



## PurelyAmazing

Looking at this topic... I'm guessing reading the books is not a good idea? xD

Though I'm still going to watch the film: Robert Pattison looks good in the advert. ;p
Has anyone watched the film yet by any chance?


----------



## Erif

Wtf is Morning Sun? (Fuck, please, PLEASE don't say it's a extension to Twilight series.) 

Yeah, so I read the first book, Twilight, and though that it was a pretty decent book. Then, once I began to read New Moon, I realized that this book was utterly _horrible_. The writing's sloppy, and Bella is such a whinny slut. She ALWAYS thinks she's going to die. And all the books a rushed into being a shitty 'epic novel'. I think I'd rather period through my penis than read the last two books


----------



## opaltiger

> Wtf is Morning Sun? (Fuck, please, PLEASE don't say it's a extension to Twilight series.)


Midnight Sun? It's Twilight from Edward's point of view. Apparently written because Robert Pattinson was like "he has no character how the fuck am I meant to act this". Then he got the first twelve chapters of it and they were leaked online. There is absolutely no connection between these two facts, really.


----------



## OrangeAipom

Where can I find the chapters?


----------



## allitersonance

It's posted on Meyer's own website.


----------



## Tailsy

Erif said:


> Wtf is Morning Sun? (Fuck, please, PLEASE don't say it's a extension to Twilight series.)
> 
> Yeah, so I read the first book, Twilight, and though that it was a pretty decent book. Then, once I began to read New Moon, I realized that this book was utterly _horrible_. The writing's sloppy, and Bella is such a whinny slut. She ALWAYS thinks she's going to die. And all the books a rushed into being a shitty 'epic novel'. I think I'd rather period through my penis than read the last two books


... How does that make her a slut? :S


----------



## Erif

opaltiger said:


> Midnight Sun? It's Twilight from Edward's point of view. Apparently written because Robert Pattinson was like "he has no character how the fuck am I meant to act this". Then he got the first twelve chapters of it and they were leaked online. There is absolutely no connection between these two facts, really.


I think I like Robert Pattinson. 



Tailsy said:


> ... How does that make her a slut? :S


...what? Would it of helped if I said 'And she ALWAYS thinks she's going to die"?


----------



## Tailsy

Erif said:


> ...what? Would it of helped if I said 'And she ALWAYS thinks she's going to die"?


Uh, no. Thinking your death is imminent has nothing to do with being a whore (or 'dirty/slovenly', for that matter). In fact they don't even screw until the fourth book.


----------



## Erif

No, those two statements were completely unrelated. I'm just saying what's so aggravating about her.


----------



## Tailsy

That doesn't really change my point. :S Bella is hardly a slut. In fact that's what's so bad about her character -- she has no negative traits (clumsiness does not count >:|). At all.


----------



## Blaziking the God General

Kusarigamaitachi said:


> It's posted on Meyer's own website.


I read three paragraphs.

@_@ I can't go on...


----------



## Minish

Dannichu said:


> Oh, Cirrus, _read _my posts ):
> 
> It's _not _physical abuse, and that's my point. Because he doesn't hit her and rape her and things, people think the relationship _isn't _abusive, and it's scary how many people can't realize this. But it really, truly is. Many of the things Edward does are manipulative and controlling, which is the textbook definition of emotional abuse.
> 
> Here we go:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The above image consists of a passage from Jennifer Valenti's Brilliant Book "Full Frontal Feminism" pages 73-74, from Chapter Four entitled "The Blame (And Shame) Game."
> 
> She is discussing the tell-tale signs of an abusive partner and the ways they can abuse their partners even if they never lay a hand on them.
> 
> (from here)
> 
> In the absence of anything else sexist in the books (and there are plenty of other examples, like Bella doing all the chores in the house, the males in pretty much every relationship in the book dominating their female partners, etc.), I'd say they were absolutely terrible just for this. I'm not into book burning or what have you, but it's appalling how many teenage girls "want a boyfriend just like Edward!", and young girls are growing up with a book that teaches them to be subservient and allow - possibly even _want _- abuse of this degree on themselves and hold Bella as some kind of role model.
> 
> I say we make all the kids watch Buffy if they want a decent vampire-themed storyline :/


Ah, right. I did read your post wrong. But it was an honest mistake... ;_;

It IS annoying how many teenage girls want a boyfriend just like Edward, because he really... wouldn't be that great a boyfriend. I'm trying to forget it's Stephenie Meyer writing the books and someone trying to prove how clichés suck, because it does look like she's making some effort into not making Edward as perfect as he initially seems. But then you look at Bella, who's pretty much the most annoying character in the books (not a good thing for a protagonist, really) and the least developed.

But teenage girls who really haven't read any decent literature their entire lives will be just that, and they're always going to be looking for a hot, romantic bishie for their own. So yes, it's appalling, but it does happen to most fandoms with that type of character, it's just more noticeable in a massive hype like Twilight (having irritating girl-next-door "social norm" Bella as the main character doesn't help, though, I know).

Ehh. I don't know why I think the books are alright. XD Guilty pleasure or something.


----------



## Butterfree

Okay, so I saw the Twilight movie! :o MY THOUGHTS ON TWILIGHT, LET ME SHOW YOU THEM.

That kid, Mike? Who asked Bella to the prom? _What the hell, he was freaking adorable. How in the world could she say no to him?_ He was cuter than Edward and all shy and awkward! I mean, I'm happy for Jessica (that was her name, right?) and all, but he had those adorable _blue eyes_. Come on!

Ahem. I actually... found Edward kind of cute as well. In the "aww, look at him being awkward and having no idea how to talk to girls!" sense. Even watching her sleep struck me less as a stalker kind of thing and more like a really innocent sort of "oh, that's creepy? Really? I didn't know, sorry. D:" thing. I mean, I know in the later books he gets all controlling and abusive and he is ridiculously unreasonable about the whole vampire thing (just why doesn't he want her to be turned again?) - but in this movie you can sort of ignore that part and just go "Aww, he is unintentionally coming across as a creepy bastard! Innit cute?"

On the other hand, in that forest scene he and Bella had the absolute least chemistry I have ever seen, and I'm still scratching my head over the implication that Bella already liked him by that point (actually, I could never _really_ buy her liking him, but especially in that scene, where everything about her seemed to imply that she just thought he was a creepy fuck and was still trying to get over the discovery that he was a vampire). I mean, I thought that was just going to be the revelation scene, and then they'd get to know each other or something, but then they moved right on to "I'M NOT AFRAID OF YOU AND I LOVE YOU" and my reaction was just "whut"; everything I had gathered from her (especially that pained facial expression she had been wearing every time she looked at Edward) made me think she _was_ completely freaked out about it. Meanwhile, the dialogue was absolutely hilarious; we laughed so much that some fans approached Shadey in the break to ask him to stop laughing. (We weren't at all the only people laughing at it, though!)

Then the plot came along, and Shadey and I agree that it would have been so much more interesting if Bella had watched Edward personally tear James apart; it would have lent some credibility to all his "I'm a monster!" angst, and Bella could have been faced with some actual inner conflict in the hospital scene instead of that random fit of neediness.

Incidentally, I still think Bella should so be repelled from being his girlfriend by the fact that he is not soft and warm and cuddly. D: Boyfriends should be soft and warm and cuddly!


----------



## opaltiger

> (just why doesn't he want her to be turned again?)


he wants them to marry first, but Bella doesn't want to marry at eighteen (despite wanting to become a vampire for the rest of eternity at eighteen?)

and yes, most of the epic meadow scene is verbatim from the book, if that gives you an idea of how horrible the book is.

also am I the only one who thinks Carlisle (the father) was by FAR the hottest of the vampires?


----------



## Minish

opaltiger said:


> he wants them to marry first, but Bella doesn't want to marry at eighteen (despite wanting to become a vampire for the rest of eternity at eighteen?)
> 
> and yes, most of the epic meadow scene is verbatim from the book, if that gives you an idea of how horrible the book is.
> 
> also am I the only one who thinks Carlisle (the father) was by FAR the hottest of the vampires?


He is.

And he's one of the only characters I like from the books, even though he was obviously put there for the whole VAMPIRES ARE (NICE) PEOPLE TOO thing going on.


----------



## Abwayax

crossposted from another forum


			
				me said:
			
		

> Tried to read Twilight a while ago. Couldn't make it to page 100 without putting it down and returning it to the library.
> 
> Based on those less-than-100 pages I did read, I got this impression: It's a self-insertion fantasy story, plain and simple. The so-called vampire has more in common with Hercules than with Dracula. Bella is described as being strikingly similar to Meyer herself. Every boy in the school asks her out to the school dance, so she has to BS about going to Seattle in order to get them away from her (apparently she actually _does_ go to seattle, but I didn't read that far ahead). She passes over genuinely helpful "nerd" guys in favor of the hot vampire stud, who says time and time again that he's kinda "dangerous". It's reasons like this that Maddox wrote this article (and yes, Maddox is a satirist but his articles have occasional truths to them)
> 
> And yeah, I know guys aren't twilight's audience, but I'll go write a story about a fictional version of myself getting laid with a hot, shallow demigoddess (whilst being asked out by, and rejecting, every other girl in my city - and there's over 2 million people in this city :P ) and we'll see how many girls like it.


apologies to the many females on this forum who do not fit maddox's description


----------



## Almost Eric

So I saw the movie.

AS IF YOU COULD OUT RUN ME
AS IF YOU COULD FIGHT ME OFF

haha.
It was alright. Gave me a lot of laughs. I went to see it for the lulz, and man did it deliver them.
IF I HAVE TO BE SERIOUS ABOUT IT THOUGH I mainly enjoyed Edward and the other vampires to be honest. Bella's character annoys meeee..and how she was suddenly all "I LOVE YOU D:" 

I'm attempting to read the book but the writing gives me a fucking headache.


----------



## Jason-Kun

Read the first book. It's alright, it's just Edward and Bella who annoy me. ;__; But Alice...she leaves which kinda sucks.


----------



## allitersonance

I finally managed to get through the whole first book.

... I think that's about my limit.


----------



## Lady Grimdour

Thoughts on Twilight:

Ed is a babyface Dracula. Carlyle(or whatever his name is) actually looks like a vampire and Alice isn't half bad. It's just Bella that annoys the living hell out of me.


----------



## Eclipse

I have to say Twilight is an epic lulz-giver and that's about it. Seriously.
Bella is a Mary-Sue, and Edward is the bishie of all girls.
That's all I have to say about it. xD


----------



## Ayame

Grimdour The Desecrater said:


> Thoughts on Twilight:
> 
> Ed is a babyface Dracula. Carlyle(or whatever his name is) actually looks like a vampire and Alice isn't half bad. It's just Bella that annoys the living hell out of me.


Carlisle is probably my favorite character; his backstory was the only part of the book I truly enjoyed.
Carlisle's obnoxiously overpowered like many of the vampires (I guess he's been around aaaages, though) and lacks flaws like Rosalie and company have, but he's still likable somehow.


----------



## Jolty

I tried to read the book
it was appalling


----------



## Dewgong

Uuh I actually don't know if I've posted here or not

The movie was not very good

Whoever played Edward was... icky :(


----------



## opaltiger

> Whoever played Edward was... icky :(


is this better (right) (ignore the moustache, it is for historical accuracy):







why, yes! yes, it is a film about Salvador Dalí's tortured gay lovelife.


----------



## Minish

opaltiger said:


> is this better (right) (ignore the moustache, it is for historical accuracy):
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> why, yes! yes, it is a film about Salvador Dalí's tortured gay lovelife.


Oh God NO. Please please _please_ tell me that's not Robert Pattinson on the right. o__o!


----------



## Bombsii

The movie looks like a teenage vampire love drama. No thanks


----------



## Vladimir Putin's LJ

opaltiger said:


> is this better (right) (ignore the moustache, it is for historical accuracy):
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> why, yes! yes, it is a film about Salvador Dalí's tortured gay lovelife.


Yeah he's pretty handsome.
Though what the hell there's a film about Lorca and Dali and I wasn't informed wtf

EDIT: oh okay it's not out yet, that explains it!


----------



## foreign contaminant

i went to see the movie out of curiosity. i was not entertained, though i sat through the whole thing out of respect for my cousins, thinking they liked it; it turns out they didn't like it and that was the second time they saw it. i felt really bad about that. :c


----------



## Vyraura

Everything I've heard about twilight implies watered down gothic vampire fanfiction for the masses

of course I didn't listen to our literary magazine editor and tried reading it over someone's shoulder and it sounded pretty much like what I've heard.

I mean seriously there are people at school who think they're cool and trendy and subculture because they love the book so much that means they love vampires right right 

they should read Necroscope and then go cry.

(sorry i hate watery mass marketed boring lame media ripped from a sub sub genre that tries to/starts a trend.)


----------



## OrangeAipom

http://helen-keeble.livejournal.com/74065.html

So much better than the Pokemon coma theory.


----------



## Dannichu

So this is my absolute favourite thing ever. Twilight would be so, so much better if it'd ended this way :D


----------



## J.T.

GRAPHJAM DELIVERS ONCE AGAIN

And I'd state why I hate Twilight but it's been covered already so.


----------



## opaltiger

I would guess more people read Shakespeare anyway, simply because he is required reading in practically every English course ever.


----------



## Momoharu

My thoughts:

Epic piece o' shit book.  People here have hit most of the points already.  I think this book wouldn't suck so bad if half the fucking book wasn't her describing how hot Edward looks.  Then some really retarded stuff they do, LOL WE PLAY BASEBALL IN THE THUNDERSTORMS.

And if the author wasn't so terrible, I'd say she ruined the hell out of vampires.  Glittering people.  Glitter!  Because they already don't sound like pussies.


----------



## opaltiger

It's okay, True Blood is amazing enough to counter the effect of Twilight when it comes to vampires in general.


----------



## ultraviolet

I liked Twilight the first time I read it becuse I was ridiculously lonely as my boyfriend was out of the country (i.e. I pictured Edward as my boyfriend unintentionally for the whole book). It is a pretty silly book, but it's good if you need something to do and don't really feel like thinking.

It also makes a decent paperweight.


----------



## Erif

Furretsu said:


> Read the first, don't want to read the rest. Boring series.


This.

I read and enjoyed the first, (no, not loved, enjoyed), but I had to stop reading the series because of New Moon. It was horrible, and it was aggravating. Very mediocre, and it's pathetic that's she thought about writing the same books over but in Edward's Point of view. Moron.


----------



## nothing to see here

Never read any of them, or really wanted to...  I have heard a few things about them, though--mostly bad things, though a few people I know liked the books.  The movies, on the other hand, seem to be just about universally hated. XD

The "sparkly vampires" thing sounded really stupid--I don't mind if someone wants to write about vampires that don't burst into flames and die in direct sunlight (personally I think it'd make more sense if they just got really nasty sunburns due to their paleness, or maybe if exposure to sunlight messed up their vision), but _sparkling?_ That's just ridiculous.


----------



## Minish

El Garbanzo said:


> Never read any of them, or really wanted to...  I have heard a few things about them, though--mostly bad things, though a few people I know liked the books.  The movies, on the other hand, seem to be just about universally hated. XD
> 
> The "sparkly vampires" thing sounded really stupid--I don't mind if someone wants to write about vampires that don't burst into flames and die in direct sunlight (personally I think it'd make more sense if they just got really nasty sunburns due to their paleness, or maybe if exposure to sunlight messed up their vision), but _sparkling?_ That's just ridiculous.


I'm pretty sure the intended effect wasn't 'sparkly' but rather 'impressive shining'. Needless to say it didn't work, but... :b

I actually feel that the film was the only decent thing about the entire franchise. They removed Stephenie Meyer who made the books crap (there were so many things in the books that _could_ be interpreted as clever, but since it's Meyer...) and though it wasn't exactly THAT much better than mediocre, they were still somewhat enjoyable. In a guilty-pleasure sort of way.


----------



## reecemysocksoff

the horrid movie and the squealing 99% hormonal female fanbase put me off of Twilight forever. 

also I forgot to mention ...
*VAMPIRES *
*DO NOT*
*SPARKLE!!! *


----------



## Zora of Termina

Cirrus said:


> I'm pretty sure the intended effect wasn't 'sparkly' but rather 'impressive shining'. Needless to say it didn't work, but... :b
> 
> I actually feel that the film was the only decent thing about the entire franchise. They removed Stephenie Meyer who made the books crap


Not quite. Did you pay attention during the restaurant scene?
I did after it was brought to my attention in a thread on TwilightSucks.com. That was not a cameo, it was Smeyer hogging the spotlight.

BUT MORE ON TOPIC: I still hate it. :]


----------



## Poke4ever

Pleaaaaaaase, don't get me started.

Okay, I have a lot of stuff to say about this series.

First of all, I don't know where you guys live, but here where I live, everyone and their MOM (literally, their mom) likes this series. Like, seriously, everyone has been and is still talking about these books so much that I honestly hate this series with a passion. With. A. P-A-S-S-I-O-N. When I first read the books, I was like "okay, it's the typical vampire-and-human love story. not too bad." But now every time someone says the word "Twilight" I have a sudden and very-hard-to-resist urge to rip off their head Mortal Kombat style and chuck it to Africa. 

So please, please, please, please, poliiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiice DON'T say...that..._word_ ever again.


----------



## Aisling

Wow, I feel terrible. :v I thought I had rage issues... *looks at FF Dissidia*

I actually find this series... tolerable. My mom likes it, and she rarely enjoys anything I've ever watched or read so it was really nice to have something to talk about for a change.

We went to see the first movie on opening night, and boy was it fun. The crowd was just so... amusing. I've never been somewhere where people were actually screaming excitedly about the very thing I was there for, so that was a new experience. There were about... oh, just ten Team Jacobs there who squealed whenever he was onscreen, and a group of 30+ women squealing whenever Carlisle (Carlyle? I've slept since then w/e) was on screen. And in the scene where the Cullens first walk into the cafeteria and are introduced, everyone was already screaming for Edward even though he wasn't on screen yet, but was the only one left to be introduced.

There was also a trailer for that horror movie Unborn or whatever. IRL trolling of all the little five-year-olds there to watch the teenaged actors make out onscreen. It was awesome.

It was a guilty pleasure, I guess? :v I mean I don't hate it but I don't think it was the best thing ever. You just have to take it for what it is.


----------



## Karkat Vantas

Poke4ever said:


> So please, please, please, please, poliiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiice DON'T say...that..._word_ ever again.


Twilight. >D>

I'm going to read it and see if it really holds up to the hate. It looked somewhat meh to me.

Also, why does Edward shine like disco balls?

...maybe because he's compensating for something else?


----------



## Aisling

Kam said:


> Also, why does Edward shine like disco balls?


She said that the entire series is based on a "dream" she had that is pretty much the scene where they just lay in a meadow for a few hours while Edward sparkles... maybe Smeyer was _on_ something sparkly?


----------



## Minish

I guess I'd have more negative feelings towards Twilight if it were more popular over here... the only thing people really get worked up for is Harry Potter, which is pretty awesome, so that's okay. Hey, we're English. There are a few Twilight fans in my school, I guess.

I understand why Twilight would appeal to a teenage audience, but I always took from the books that Edward was perfect looking but to the extent that he was _creepy_, and his actor looks strange as well. So I don't get the ONG EDWARD SO HOOOOT!!11 BEST SERIEZ EVER fans at all... >_>

Seriously, they clearly went out of their way to get pretty people for the film, but they just ended up getting rather odd looking people. And then the Cullens did absolutely nothing except go to school dramatically and play baseball.


----------



## wyoming789

When I first read this series, I had a dream about it, and when I woke up, I said to myself "I'm going to read the Twilight series".  So 2 months later, after every girl in my school yelled at me to read it, I did.  I liked it. It was better to me than Harry Potter.  Every time I finish a series, I feel sad, because now I have nothing to do with my life, but when I finished this series, I felt jealous, because to me, the ending was unfair.  I loved these bokks, and whenever someone says these books are crappy, I die a little inside, because these books were the best ones I ever read in my life.


EDIT:  To anyone who wants to know, on the Cave of Dragonflies Zodiac,  Bella's birthday is Day of Pachirisu, Reign of Raikou, Season of Will.


----------



## Flora

I've never actually read the books, but I've seen the movie, and it actually wasn't that bad.


----------



## Ivy Newton

I read the first one, it was fine. It was the kind of book where it keeps you reading, but when I got to the end of it, it's not as if it suddenly became my favorite book ever. Really felt no need to read the second one though, because somehow I felt like I already knew everything that would happen over the course of the book just with my knowledge of the first one and the little blurb on the back of the book or wherever it was.

And sparkling vampires are stupid.

GLITTERY VEGETARIAN VAMPIRES: because mountain lions are now plants.


----------



## see ya

wyoming789 said:


> I loved these bokks, and whenever someone says these books are crappy, I die a little inside, because these books were the best ones I ever read in my life.


Please, read more books. You'll find hundreds better than Twilight. 

The biggest problem I have with Twilight and its popularity is none of its fanbase seems to realize just how disgustingly sexist the whole thing is. The main character is clumsy, her intelligence is only implied through her love of classical literature, a trait that is itself only just implied (like a couple of token references to Bronte and whatever and completely missing the point of Romeo and Juliet, for instance), and once she meets Edward, well, goodbye all individuality and rational thought, like she had any to begin with. She never thinks or fends for herself. Hell, there's even a passage in New Moon after Edward leaves her where there are BLANK CHAPTERS because really life without Edward is just sooo meaningless. Now, it wouldn't be so bad if we weren't supposed to actually AGREE and SYMPATHIZE with her.

Not to mention the glorification of an extremely unhealthy, abusive relationship. Not only do Bella and Edward have no connection besides "YER HAWT", but Edward never listens to her and never lets her do anything he doesn't approve of, going so far as to REMOVE THE ENGINE FROM BELLA'S CAR SO SHE CAN'T SEE HER FRIENDS. Again, not so bad if it was just written in, but we are actually expected to AGREE with Edward because Bella's just a normal stupid woman hyooman and not a PERFECT SPARKLY ADONIS like Edward.

This isn't even going into the whole "imprinting" thing...*shudder*. 

Yeah. Fuck Twilight.


----------



## opaltiger

> This isn't even going into the whole "imprinting" thing...*shudder*.


The first time this is demonstrated? Lolita reference. Look at the names.


----------



## Vladimir Putin's LJ

opaltiger said:


> The first time this is demonstrated? Lolita reference. Look at the names.


What are they :c I couldn't make it that far in the first book.


----------



## opaltiger

Vladimir Putin's LJ said:


> What are they :c I couldn't make it that far in the first book.


Claire and Quil (or Quill possibly? not sure).


----------



## Vladimir Putin's LJ

Haha, seriously? I didn't think Stephenie Meyer would read good books.


----------



## spaekle

My favorite thing about Stephenie Meyer is how she makes playlists for her books that look like they're straight off of some fourteen-year-old scene kid's iPod.


----------



## opaltiger

Vladimir Putin's LJ said:


> Haha, seriously? I didn't think Stephenie Meyer would read good books.


I like to think of it as a sign that she realises how utterly fucked up the whole thing is. Except she probably doesn't.



> My favorite thing about Stephenie Meyer is how she makes playlists for her books that look like they're straight off of some fourteen-year-old scene kid's iPod.


Come now, what about the Muse and the Placebo and the Patrick Wolf and the Radiohead?


----------



## ultraviolet

I hate it when people go on and on about how 'vampires don't sparkle':
1)_ vampires don't exist_

2) what exactly is wrong with a weird interpretation of a mythical creature? I realise it pretty much does serve to make Ed and the gang pretty but Rowling did this too; basilisks are supposed to die at the sight of their own reflection, and HP's basilisk does fine when in a _water-filled _dungeon. Instead, she leaves Potter to heroically stab it in the face. Sure, it's much less striking but she still messes with mythology to serve the plot (and this was a major gripe I had with chamber of secrets). 
Even so, vulerability to sunlight only appeared at all in the 19th century or so in association with vampires. 

3) there are more things to hate twilight about, honestly (lack of decent characterisation or writing, overly predictable plot, sexism, etc etc)

4) again this is such a minor problem in all of twilight I'm surprised it has become the tagline of anti-twilight groups. 

5) Meyer also ignores/makes up a lot of other things, like Ed's eyes, Bella's 'scent', garlic, crosses, bats, etc. 

I mean it already serves as a soap-opera that just caters towards the fourteen-year-old screaming generation and mothers that need a good romance; why does this incite particular outrage? There are thousands upon thousands of texts that describe vampires in a traditional sense - whotf cares if Meyer has done it wrong? 

the worst thing I find about twilight is that it's in America of all places. o.O Why would vampires flock to one particular place in America where the sun is never out when they can go to most of Europe to do that?


----------



## glitchedgamer

As a rabid (and I mean RABID) Castlevania fan, I just can't stomach what this series did to vampires...Glitter? Really? Yeah, I'm pretty closed minded about this stuff.


----------



## see ya

ultraviolet said:


> I hate it when people go on and on about how 'vampires don't sparkle':


I think that garners a lot of hate because it's such an over-the-top, ridiculous thing that even a person who has no deep knowledge of what really makes the books bad (or anyone who hasn't read the books) can laugh at. For me, it's not so much that it's ruining the vampire mythos (which were never really consistent anyway) than just being stupid in general. It's hard to fetish-ize vampires, or anything for that matter, more than making them literally _sparkle in the sun._

Even Meyer's explanation for the sparkles makes no sense. It's supposedly because their skin is similar in structure to diamonds (being nigh impenetrable, the sparkling...), but then how can any of the vampires move around at all? Diamonds may be hard, but they're not flexible. In that regard, they're actually very brittle. If she had just tried to stick to a supernatural approach, these questions wouldn't have to be asked, but since she tries to actually explain it...


----------



## opaltiger

I think the sparkling thing is the apex of absurdity so far as Twilight is concerned. The icing on the cake, if you will.


----------



## Butterfree

I kind of agree on the sparkling; people go on about how Twilight RUINED VAMPIRES FOREVER!!!1 but as far as I'm concerned, reinterpreting mythological creatures is _fun_. I _like_ it when people do new things with my favorite mythological creatures (dragons) and wouldn't dream of being disappointed when fictional dragons don't hoard gold. I don't get why vampire fans are so dramatic about how OMG VAMPIRES AREN'T SUPPOSED TO BE LIKE THIS.

On the other hand, completely irrelevant of its lack of mythological basis, the sparkling is just rather _silly_. It's easy to make fun of because it feels ridiculous to say "sparkly vampires" even if you haven't read the book and have no idea what it's about.


----------



## Zora of Termina

Personally it's not the sparkling I give too much of a crap about. Who cares, y'know. (Although, it is quite over the top and stupid, 'specially cause she tried to explain it and failed miserably). It actually makes it easier to convince stupid people that it's real. At least, the stupid people I know.
Glitter spray + Inner-city type fantards who think they're hard and almost never go to school = Hilarity.

There's already the bad writing and the characterization, but what gets me the most is the fangirls oh god _the fangirls_ and... and...
Yeah just that.


----------



## Erif

Fuck fuck fuck fuckity fuck Butterfree, I wanted to say the same thing first to prove how fancy and sophisticated I am, but damn. Actually, I should be mad at ultraviolet. :/

But really, out of all the things you can judge the book by, this definitely isn't one to count. It's a interpretation of how she wants the vampires to be, no problem really. Some people, like a lot of the people here, hate the idea of "vampire's sparkling in the sun", while others think it's kinda of cool. It's totally an opinion. If you don't like it, that's your problem, you can't downgrade the book because of it.


----------



## Negrek

> But really, out of all the things you can judge the book by, this definitely isn't one to count. It's a interpretation of how she wants the vampires to be, no problem really. Some people, like a lot of the people here, hate the idea of "vampire's sparkling in the sun", while others think it's kinda of cool. It's totally an opinion. If you don't like it, that's your problem, you can't downgrade the book because of it.


Mmm, but Butterfree did point out that it's _silly_. It's something that's supposed to work but doesn't--it's supposed to be all amazing and romantic and awesome that vampires sparkle in the sunlight, but instead of being cool and dramatic the scene in the field where Edward starts sparkling comes off as "pfft ahaha that's so ridiculous." (To most people, I suppose I should qualify.)

It's not really a great reason to chuck out the entire book, no (there are plenty of others), but downgrade it? Yeah. It's a symptom of larger problems with the writing/story itself, and it's something that just doesn't _work_ about the book. I can understand being annoyed with how much people latch onto that one aspect, but that doesn't mean that it isn't a valid complaint (albeit a bit trivial).


----------



## ultraviolet

I think what annoys me particularly about the 'vampires don't sparkle' thing is that people who have never even read twilight use it to bash the book and make themselves sound like they're 'hardcore vampires' when in fact they probably don't even know what they're talking about (or what relevance it actually has to the book).

I mean yeah it is a pretty stupid reason to keep Ed & pals out of the sun, but honestly there's so much _more _wrong with it. The sparkly part is one of the most superficially dumb things about the book.


----------



## Minish

I think it's really only the word 'sparkly' that looks silly. Seems Meyer tried to make it seem more romantic/weird in a romantic way or whatever by making him 'shine'. She had to do SOMETHING about the sun vrs. vampires thing, and since the sun destroying them would be too hard to write or whatever, it's not too hard to imagine why she chose something a little... more low-key.

If she had made it seem like, really strange or something, rather than 'gosh you sparkle... how dramatically attractive' then it would have been fine, interesting even. But then, that's only where I like the Twilight series -- what it could have been.


----------



## Harlequin

Twilight could have been much better than it is, and it's not very good at all as-is. I still like it, though. I don't think it's good by any stretch of the imagination but it's mindless shit that kept me entertained for the week  it took me to read the entire series (online and for free, of course).


----------



## opaltiger

It could only have been good if it acknowledged how fucked up their relationship is and presented it as such. You know, instead of "look! this is what every girl should strive for!", you have "so this is a fucked up relationship try not to get into one". _Realistic characterisation_ and all that.

Except the writing would still be terrible, so um.


----------



## Minish

opaltiger said:


> It could only have been good if it acknowledged how fucked up their relationship is and presented it as such. You know, instead of "look! this is what every girl should strive for!", you have "so this is a fucked up relationship try not to get into one". _Realistic characterisation_ and all that.
> 
> Except the writing would still be terrible, so um.


_Yes_.

I was reading it, and just thinking, if my personal interpretation is right, then this book is pretty cool! And then I just kept reading and realised, no. :/ And then I watched/read interviews with Meyer and just... yeah, no.

If the books had been written by somebody else, and had just... not taken itself so seriously. The books have _no life_ whatsoever. The writing is just like every description of Forks Meyer wrote.


----------



## Tailsy

If you're interested, Meyer answered the question 'Is Bella an anti-feminist heroine?' on her website:



> When I hear or read theories about Bella being an anti-feminist character, those theories are usually predicated on her choices. In the beginning, she chooses romantic love over everything else. Eventually, she chooses to marry at an early age and then chooses to keep an unexpected and dangerous baby. I never meant for her fictional choices to be a model for anyone else's real life choices. She is a character in a story, nothing more or less. On top of that, this is not even realistic fiction, it's a fantasy with vampires and werewolves, so no one could ever make her exact choices. Bella chooses things differently than how I would do it if I were in her shoes, because she is a very different type of person than I am. Also, she's in a situation that none of us has ever been in, because she lives in a fantasy world. But do her choices make her a negative example of empowerment? For myself personally, I don't think so.
> 
> In my own opinion (key word), the foundation of feminism is this: being able to choose. The core of anti-feminism is, conversely, telling a woman she can't do something solely because she's a woman—taking any choice away from her specifically because of her gender. "You can't be an astronaut, because you're a woman. You can't be president because you're a woman. You can't run a company because you're a woman." All of those oppressive "can't"s.
> 
> One of the weird things about modern feminism is that some feminists seem to be putting their own limits on women's choices. That feels backward to me. It's as if you can't choose a family on your own terms and still be considered a strong woman. How is that empowering? Are there rules about if, when, and how we love or marry and if, when, and how we have kids? Are there jobs we can and can't have in order to be a "real" feminist? To me, those limitations seem anti-feminist in basic principle.
> 
> Do I think eighteen is a good age at which to get married? Personally—as in, for the person I was at eighteen—no. However, Bella is constrained by fantastic circumstances that I never had to deal with. The person she loves is physically seventeen, and he's not going to change. If she and he are going to be on a healthy relationship footing, she can't age too far beyond him. Also, marriage is really an insignificant commitment compared to giving up your mortality, so it's funny to me that some people are hung up on one and not the other. Is eighteen too young to give up your mortality? For me, any age is too young for that. For Bella, it was what she really wanted for her life, and it wasn't a phase she was going to grow out of. So I don't have issues with her choice. She's a strong person who goes after what she wants with persistence and determination.


----------



## Autumn

out of curiosity why did Edward stop aging at seventeen to begin with?


----------



## opaltiger

Because he was turned into a vampire?

Also she seems to have missed the key point, that being that Bella is unable to do _anything_ by herself.


----------



## Harlequin

Yeah. Bella has major problems, not least of which is that she kind of sucks as a character. It's worse with the peripherals, too.

Edward has no life except in relation to Bella. The Twilight books *could* have been brilliant but they ... weren't.

Meyer's writing itself limits them but then there's the awful characterisation and the lameness of her characters.


----------



## OrangeAipom

opaltiger said:


> It could only have been good if it acknowledged how fucked up their relationship is and presented it as such. You know, instead of "look! this is what every girl should strive for!", you have "so this is a fucked up relationship try not to get into one". _Realistic characterisation_ and all that.
> 
> Except the writing would still be terrible, so um.


Do you really expect a first person narrator to realize that? I don't think so. :/


----------



## Butterfree

I don't think he means having Bella consciously acknowledge it. There are other ways to imply something is bad than to have the narrator spell it out.


----------



## Shadowstar

I find it sad that all my school friends like Twilight... And, everyone was like "OMG are you going to see New Moon??? Jacob/Edward is so hawt/awesome!" And I quite literally headtable. I read up to New Moon.

Things I hate about the series:

-The vampires _sparkle._

-The writing style is so choppy and... it's like she just uses complicated/long words that you have to look up to know the meaning of the try and make it better. Also metaphor fail.

-All the characters are perfect, have NO flaws whatsoever. ;[ And fans at my school are like, "But Bella faints at the sight/smell of blood!!" that is not a HUGE flaw, and it's one of _very_ few that actually have no relevance whatsoever to the story... Now if that actually kept her and Edward from being together, then i actually might consider it.

-Edward and Bella's unhealthy relationship, etc. it's that over used forbidden love shit. it cannot be, should not be, and could not be.

-Little to no plot whatsoever. i don't see why it was made into a series, i just DON'T. It would have been better to stomach for me if it had been a stand-alone book.....

-Once you bring werewolves into the equation, it ruins it even more because now Bella's _even more _mary-sueish because they are fighting over her. (last time I checked; never bothered to reread it, stuffed the books in the attic to gather dust.)

What i like about it:

-it has vampires in it


Hm, and the actor that played Edward ridiculed Twilight, is that saying something here, folks~? :]

I after reading up to new Moon, I put down the series.... And tried to find a vampire novel that was not infected with influences by Twilight, and came across the House of Night series. House of Night >>> Twilight. i recommend it if you need a mindsoap.

But yeah, I may look down upon rabid fans of it (meaning: don't respect opinions and constantly swoon over character x like there's nothing else to talk about even when someone asks them the shut the hell up), but if you like it that's fine with me. Some people just need to find better things to talk about...... *pokes everyone at her school*


----------



## opaltiger

> And tried to find a vampire novel that was not infected with influences by Twilight


_Fevre Dream_. Best vampire novel.


----------



## goldenquagsire

Shadowstar said:


> And tried to find a vampire novel that was not infected with influences by Twilight,


Bram Stoker's _Dracula_?

Seriously, it's old but still good.


----------



## M&F

Honestly, I'm inclined to believe Twilight is the one being influenced.

By horrible fanfiction.net vampire yaoi.


----------

